# Is this appropriate for married man?



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

He went to vancouver with his company officials and colleagues to meet and give tribute to US navy people. He seemed fine in some of the photos I saw but then I saw a video and a couple of photos in which he had girls in his arms. One of the girls was blushing furiously but he had lifted her in his arms and was laughing and looking happy.
Is this normal? He knew I would watch it and would come to know about it yet he did such stuff. He always does this. Hes cheated multiple times too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Who were these women he was playing around with? What did that behavior have to do with the US Navy?

With the little bit of info you gave, his behavior is inappropriate. I'm sure you realize it's even more concerning because of his history of cheating.

When was the last time he cheated that you know of?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I thought you said he was a relative :scratchhead:
Might wanna get your story straight before you post.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Who were these women he was playing around with? What did that behavior have to do with the US Navy?
> 
> With the little bit of info you gave, his behavior is inappropriate. I'm sure you realize it's even more concerning because of his history of cheating.
> 
> When was the last time he cheated that you know of?


Ele, this is the jewelry-making woman who is the wife/relative of a celebrity.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about No. 5 Orange.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

NatashaYurino said:


> Personally I believe that if he has cheated mutiple times then no, it's not okay. Maybe if he had never betrayed your trust you could try and see it as him just being funny. But since he has been unfaithful in the past those kinds of things might not be as innocent as he may want you to believe. That's what I think. He needs to have limits when it comes to interacting with other females.


Natasha, here is her other thread from last night, with links in there to other threads with the exact same story.... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ity-but-showing-rosy-picture.html#post1343406


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

He has cheated multiple times.
And he is lifting women in pics?

good!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Ele, this is the jewelry-making woman who is the wife/relative of a celebrity.


I thought it might be the same one but did not see the other posts by her under this name... new names all the time. But I responded and waited to see how things went.

The writing style is always the same. The story changes a bit here and there.


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Excuse me Maricha75 but get YOUR facts straight. That thread is about my relative. This is MY case.

If you have issues then leave this case alone. I have too much on my plate to argue on petty issues.

As far as the question asked by Elegirl, the girls he was playing with were navy girls!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

poppy2012 said:


> Excuse me Maricha75 but get YOUR facts straight. That thread is about my relative. This is MY case.
> 
> If you have issues then leave this case alone. I have too much on my plate to argue on petty issues.
> 
> As far as the question asked by Elegirl, the girls he was playing with were navy girls!


Ahhh, the indignation. Got that last time as well.


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

please, others could you answer this. its really important.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

poppy2012 said:


> Excuse me Maricha75 but get YOUR facts straight. That thread is about my relative. This is MY case.
> 
> If you have issues then leave this case alone. I have too much on my plate to argue on petty issues.
> 
> As far as the question asked by Elegirl, the girls he was playing with were navy girls!


Women in the Navy are women, not "girls"... that for starters.

His behavior is not appropriate. There is no reason for him to be putting his hands all over the Navey women.


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Ahhh, the indignation. Got that last time as well.


Indignation? Telling you to leave this case alone if you have issues is indignation?


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Those weren't women. I could see that they were really young. either they looked youthful or were in their early twenties


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is he your husband or a relative?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

poppy2012 said:


> Those weren't women. I could see that they were really young. either they looked youthful or were in their early twenties


Females age 18 and up are women. Females in the Navy are women, they are not girls.

These women who are giving up years of their lives to protect our country... just like men do.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Navy girls love seamen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Females age 18 and up are women. Females in the Navy are women, they are not girls.
> 
> These women who are giving up years of their lives to protect our country... just like men do.


I know that. But even if you saw them you would be confused too. Anyway why do you think he does this?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

poppy2012 said:


> I know that. But even if you saw them you would be confused too. *Anyway why do you think he does this?*


Ok, assuming, for the sake of argument, that you are not making this whole story up (and I am not the only one questioning it, but I seem to be the only one who has gotten you mad about it).... Why does he do this? Plain and simple: because he can. Is he your boyfriend or husband? You have stated that he has cheated multiple times. He cheats because you LET him cheat. And yes, you DO. You stated yourself that he has cheated multiple times. You know about it, but haven't stopped it. You are an enabler. If you want it to stop, put your foot down and STOP it. It's really that simple.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

poppy2012 said:


> I know that. But even if you saw them you would be confused too. Anyway why do you think he does this?


He does it because he likes to do it and he really does not care what his wife thinks. He has no respect for her or for any other woman. He's self obsorbed. He's not a very good person.. not if he has cheated many times and contines to act out like this.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

Thoreau! I was going to say that! Now I will have to say " What Oranges?" Girls Girls, Beer and of course "A broken window" Now is the question is picking up a FEMALE and laughing NORMAL.Yes, it is once a decade! There, I said it. You have your answer!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My head hurts.


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

Not normal, not at all. Anything beyond a handshake, maybe a pat on the back, or a consoling hug if someone died is inappropriate. Throw the book at him, hard.


----------

